# T-jet chassis boiling,Tips?



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

:dude:I just ordered a rtho boiling jig.Any tips out there? How long to boil? I am already smart enough to use a old pot.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

I would follow the directions on that come with the tool.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

No dye, I think that would make it Illegal for most rules. I just liked the colors. All my IROC t-jets were Blue chassis & top plate!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Boil them until they confess! Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

they're pretty good BBQ'ed or jerked also....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

brownie374 said:


> :dude:I just ordered a rtho boiling jig.Any tips out there? How long to boil? I am already smart enough to use a old pot.


Bring water to roiling boil, then remove from burner.

Plop the jigged chassis in and wait for water to cool naturally. By using extra drill rod stock I also snap a blank gearplate and clamp in and index the vertical bores.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys,and for the comedians dont quit your day job!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Portage is a tough crowd to work...


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Boiling chassis is a great tool but a lot of people do it different. I can tell you how I do it. first I take a set of unsanded JL magnets put them in the chassis them I use a the JW's arm slug ( machined piece from JW's that is nice and straight and keeps the arm gap. I then use the plate that I'm going to use with car and put it on the car with the chassis clip. Make sure the clip is not to tight. After the car is in the jig and ready to go, I put in a pan of water and bring to a boil I boil for 30 minutes. Take the pan off the heat and let set in the water till the water is cool to the touch ( about 1 to 1-1/2 hour). Your chassis should be nice a lose in the jig and straight.

Travis


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

I second Brixmix's technique. If you want to get all the brass nice and clean, add some white vinegar to the water.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I have used vinegar before but the wife hates the smell so I just sonic clean the chassis after boiling for about 10-15 minutes with a cheap jewelery cleaner ( walmart) this works very well also andwon't smell your house up


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

My wife has never complained about the vinegar smell. However, she has complained about some other smells I've created around the house.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great tips !Thanks very much!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

And don't forget, salt to taste.  rr


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

I wondered would boiling the chasis in a synthetic oil add anything to the finished results? Would the higher temp range of boiling oil get the chasis more plyable? would it get the chasis to straighten more? i know it keeps the angry villagers off the castle walls pretty good.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow !!


----------

